# LTE Datenvolumen



## ITZetteus (19. Januar 2017)

Hallo ich würde mal gern von euch wissen, was ihr von LTE Datenvolumen haltet. Ich finde es persönlich für eine riesige abzocke. Da es in anderen Ländern wie z.b Österreich auch ohne geht.

Zetti1984 @ Twitch


----------



## shootme55 (19. Januar 2017)

Ich bin in Österreich, und hab um 15 Euro Pro Monat 20GB LTE sowie 1000 Minuten und SMS. Seperate LTE-Tarife sind am aussterben. Hierzulande bekommt man eigentlich kaum "Nicht-LTE"-Tarife.


----------



## GrueneMelone (19. Januar 2017)

15€ in Deutschland für ALLNET-Flat + sms-flat +  20gb LTE + EU Allnet Flat mit 1GB LTE in der EU als Bestandskunde. So finde ich das fair. Weil wer braucht aufm Handy mehr als 20gb, außer Youtuber die Videos hochladen müssen von unterwegs.


----------



## P2063 (20. Januar 2017)

60GB für 25€, aber auch nur weil o2 mir auf meine Kündigung hin halbierung des Vertragspreises bei verzehnfachung des Datenvolumens angeboten hat.


----------



## GrueneMelone (20. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> 60GB für 25€, aber auch nur weil o2 mir auf meine Kündigung hin halbierung des Vertragspreises bei verzehnfachung des Datenvolumens angeboten hat.



Ahh noch so einer mit Verzehnfachung des Datenvolumens nach Kündigung xD


----------



## Seeefe (20. Januar 2017)

War bei meinem Schwager auch der Fall. Von 2 auf 20GB für nen 10er.


----------



## msimpr (20. Januar 2017)

Das Ganze unlimited gibs in Alemania noch nicht


----------



## Seeefe (20. Januar 2017)

Sehe ich aber auch kein Problem drin.
Zu Hause brauche ich eine Flat, unterwegs reicht mir mein Datenvolumen.


----------



## P2063 (20. Januar 2017)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Ahh noch so einer mit Verzehnfachung des Datenvolumens nach Kündigung xD



Finde ich auch eigentlich nur einen logischen Schritt, schließlich wird bei den neuen Verträgen quasi nicht mehr gedrosselt. Mit 1Mbit kann man ja außer HD Video Streams im Gegensatz zu 32k noch fast alles halbwegs flüssig machen. Es wäre Bestandskunden einfach nicht zu vermitteln, dass sie das doppelte für nach aufgebrauchtem Inklusivvolumen nicht mehr vorhandene Leistung zahlen sollen, also setzen sie die Grenze ersatzweise einfach so hoch, dass sie eh nicht erreicht wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2017)

Es ist einfach eine extreme Abzocke. Wenn in den LTE Preis auf meinen Kabelanschluss umrechnen würde, dann müsste ich monatlich ca. 8000€ für Internet bezahlen.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2017)

Komme aus Österreich, zahle 13,90 Euro, habe 20 GB, 100 Mbit/s, 2000 Minuten und 2000 SMS.


----------



## XBurton (20. Januar 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Komme aus Österreich, zahle 13,90 Euro, habe 20 GB, 100 Mbit/s, 2000 Minuten und 2000 SMS.


Anbieter?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Januar 2017)

msimpr schrieb:


> Das Ganze unlimited gibs in Alemania noch nicht



Doch gibts, ist nur etwas teurer.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Januar 2017)

XBurton schrieb:


> Anbieter?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



UPC Mobile.


----------



## Thoddeleru (26. Januar 2017)

2GB bei Winsim...das ich nicht nutzen kann, weil mein Handy kein Band 20 unterstützt und der Empfang bei o2 generell so grottig ist, dass es den Akku schnell leer zieht.


----------



## Chaeyzn (26. Januar 2017)

8 GB, Allnet Flat bei Vodafone direkt - für 30,00 EUR glatt, nachdem ich meinen Vertrag gekündigt habe.
Xperia XZ im Preis dabei, jedoch am Anfang einmalzahlungf über 180 Euronen -> 37,50 EUR im Monat. 

Ist ok, aber o2 hat das grottigste Netz, würde nicht mal hin wenn ich nur die Hälfte zahlen müsste


----------



## Seeefe (26. Januar 2017)

Hängt stark vom Wohnort ab. Generell geben sich alle Netze nicht viel.


----------

